# Can I easily leave my new Free Zone job?



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

I recently joined a Free Zone company but things aren’t going well. I’m still in my probation period but I’m planning to find a job elsewhere. Is that easy to do? Will I get a ban if I’m still within the probation period? Will I get a ban if I don’t work for a competitor?


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

HI, I also work in the freezone. As far as I know you can move to any job if you work in the freezone and you cannot be banned. And because you're still on probation it should be even easier.
Are you in Dubai airport freezone? if so, just go to DAFZA directly and ask someone there. They're always very helpful.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Actually I'm in Dubai Internet City. Who should I ask? 




Suid-Afrikaner said:


> HI, I also work in the freezone. As far as I know you can move to any job if you work in the freezone and you cannot be banned. And because you're still on probation it should be even easier.
> Are you in Dubai airport freezone? if so, just go to DAFZA directly and ask someone there. They're always very helpful.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Actually I'm in Dubai Internet City. Who should I ask?


TECOM! 

Just be careful - you do not get a ban if you join another company WITHIN THE SAME freezone or if you decide to work for the Government! I'm not sure what happens if you decide to work in another freezone or for another private company! Check your contract as well - some contracts contain clauses stopping you from working for a direct competitor for a certain period of time!


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Maz, I'm not planning to work for a direct competitor. Is there a TECOM office in DIC? If so, which building? By the way, are Internet City and Media City under the same free zone?



Maz25 said:


> TECOM!
> 
> Just be careful - you do not get a ban if you join another company WITHIN THE SAME freezone or if you decide to work for the Government! I'm not sure what happens if you decide to work in another freezone or for another private company! Check your contract as well - some contracts contain clauses stopping you from working for a direct competitor for a certain period of time!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Hi Maz, I'm not planning to work for a direct competitor. Is there a TECOM office in DIC? If so, which building? By the way, are Internet City and Media City under the same free zone?


Not really sure where the TECOM office is. I think that it's in Media City but don't quote me on that - we have a very efficient PRO so have never needed to visit it! Try their website - there should be a location map!

Yes, both Media and Internet City fall in TECOM!


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

My visa is issued by Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone Authority. Are you 100% sure than I can transfer my visa easily if i got a job in Media City? Tecom's site only refers to Internet City





Maz25 said:


> Not really sure where the TECOM office is. I think that it's in Media City but don't quote me on that - we have a very efficient PRO so have never needed to visit it! Try their website - there should be a location map!
> 
> Yes, both Media and Internet City fall in TECOM!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> My visa is issued by Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone Authority. Are you 100% sure than I can transfer my visa easily if i got a job in Media City? Tecom's site only refers to Internet City


Dubai Technology and Media Free Zone Authority = TECOM!

I don't work for TECOM nor do I deal with them (as I said our PRO is very efficient!) hence I can't comment on what can and cannot be done. You only need to pick up the phone or pay them a visit to find out for sure! At least them, the information will come straight from the horse's mouth and you'll know it's realiable!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

The building you are looking for is building 14 in media city. You'll see around the entrance it is painted red. Du is in the same building. They are very helpful.


----------

